# Best Place to Stay for 1-2yrs



## tina22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi. My husband will be seconded to the Philippines mid of September. His office is in Quezon City. We need to look for a place and school for our son who is turning 3. We are toying the idea of sending him to an international school. Any recommendations for international and private schools in Quezon City or nearby?

Secondly, I need to look for a place for us to stay for a year or 2. My main concern is security. I'd prefer to have a front office or concierge. If it's a landed property then it needs to be gated and guarded. Preferably 3R 2B.

Hope someone can recommend something. It's a totally different country and we don't know where to start..

TIA

Tina


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you know whereabouts in Quezon City he will be working? QC is BIG and it can make quite a big difference depending on where he will be going every day.

If you're going to be in QC near Greenhills or Camp Aguinaldo, I would recommend you look at condo buildings in Ortigas or Eastwood. Both have buildings with 3br and 2 baths. Im renting a 2br 2bath with maids room in Ortigas for about p45k a month. Eastwood will probably be about the same.

If you will be in QC nearer to Tandang Sora or Fairview, I really dont know whats available up there. You might want to surf over to the Sulit website and search for something like Fairview Condo For Rent.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Tina

If you are worried about security then the gated communities near Ortigas are a good bet (again as Honda Guy noted, assuming your husband is working in QC within striking distance). There are a number of international families from the Asian Development Bank and other places who have been residing in these areas in some cases for a decade or so. It will give your little one some space to play outside. 

You'd need to ask someone else on the school front however the international families around Ortigas are availing themselves of nearby schooling; of this I am aware.


----------



## tina22 (Jun 18, 2013)

His office is in Commonwealth...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You will need to look for a place up in the Fairview or Tandang Sora are then.. 

I recommend doing what Hondaguy says, look thru sulit to get a better idea on places to look at in person..


----------

